# Do you even lift?



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Thread was inspired when I posted and revealed my face on the Anything section

ITT we post our physiques










Any questions ask away.

Find me here >>>http://www.numisc.com/forum/forum.php 

http://www.numisc.com/forum/showthread.php?21019 - Follow & comment on my log!

No carbs before Marbs!


@ manmuscle on Instagram fellas


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If thats actually you, then props on having a rig (Y)


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

how da fuck this iz a rant, mother fuck ing doodle


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

pilates with my mean girls @Evalution and @Skins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good form, Op. I worked out a ton in my twenties, but I have been a victim of "continental drift", since then. Look more like an ex power lifter now.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Continuum said:


> how da fuck this iz a rant, mother fuck ing doodle


Hit me with your best shot, rant @ me


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

lool @ @CM Chump negging me

Your a beta ******* virgin


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Good form, Op. I worked out a ton in my twenties, but I have been a victim of "continental drift", since then. Look more like an ex power lifter now.


Any pics? I'm 23 fella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Any pics? I'm 23 fella


Not on line. I dont think I've had a photo snapped of me since 1993 or so, except lurking in the background of a group shot.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

sploosh


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Any pics? I'm 23 fella


I'd ask this to be moved to anything, as you'd get more and better responses, many people are too scared of the trolls here sadly, your body is gorgeous. :x

I'd post a picture if it wasn't in rants but yes I do.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Looks like you missed leg day 
:creepytrips


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Addychu said:


> I'd ask this to be moved to anything, as you'd get more and better responses, many people are too scared of the trolls here sadly, your body is gorgeous. :x
> 
> I'd post a picture if it wasn't in rants but yes I do.


I like trolling



Dark Paladin said:


> Looks like you missed leg day
> :creepytrips





















yh?


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

LMAO f*cking DLTBB

Aware brah


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Your legs are veiny like when you use a lot of magic in Fable.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

The_Kliq said:


> LMAO f*cking DLTBB
> 
> Aware brah


Banned on old misc fella

I'm on Numisc now


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> Your legs are veiny like when you use a lot of magic in Fable.


Just started a recomp body wise so getting leaner for the summer


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Banned on old misc fella
> 
> I'm on Numisc now


I used to go there a bit. Might go back just for the Genova thread.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Just started a recomp body wise so getting leaner for the summer


What powders do you take?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Those legs


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you a professional wrestler OP?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Yea nah OP just got pics from Instagram or somethin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Incredible vascularity, OP. You def got some good results from your training and your genetics.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Addychu said:


> What powders do you take?


Food not powders is what matters. I'm cutting so only taking 2200 ish cals



Shala's Summertime Massacre said:


> Those legs


That good or bad fella?



Chrome said:


> Are you a professional wrestler OP?


Nope



OXITRON said:


> Yea nah OP just got pics from Instagram or somethin


Check my sig fella



IDONTSHIV said:


> Incredible vascularity, OP. You def got some good results from your training and your genetics.


Thanks brah, check sig for more.










I want to get leaner than this form my last blast


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Why lift when it's all about the face?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Green Light said:


> Why lift when it's all about the face?


dat bert stare


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

sploosh retracted after seeing all the super veiny pics


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

i wouldn't wear shorts anymore OP


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:jay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I sure do lift, 12 oz at a time :reigns2

But def respect for the work you have put in OP


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

It's so unfair that your calorie intake when cutting is 2200 calories. 

I'm only supposed to eat 1400 calories when I'm not even cutting.


Also, I don't believe that is you. I think you should write your username on paper and post with it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> I'm only supposed to eat 1400 calories when I'm not even cutting.


why's that? (I don't want to put a spotlight on you if it's a medical thing though)


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah1993 said:


> why's that? (I don't want to put a spotlight on you if it's a medical thing though)


Cause I'm a girl and we can't eat as much. :shrug Plus, I do put on weight easily.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

solid work OP. takes some serious dedication and effort to get there, so well done. eff the haters.

i, myself, am working on a toned body. not really into the bodybuilder physique. more of a that guy looks like he goes to the gym, but he's not shredded.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

OP doesn't lift.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Cause I'm a girl and we can't eat as much. :shrug Plus, I do put on weight easily.


some women can out eat men


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

NotGuilty said:


> some women can out eat men


I can easily out eat men, I just shouldn't if I want to stay at a healthy weight. :shrug


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> I can easily out eat men, I just shouldn't if I want to stay at a healthy weight. :shrug


or you could be more active and eat what you want


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> *It's so unfair that your calorie intake when cutting is 2200 calories. *
> 
> I'm only supposed to eat 1400 calories when I'm not even cutting.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the size of the bloke? When bulking or even maintaining size then the calories should roughly match your body type. He's got a lot of muscle mass, hence a higher caloric requirement. You look like you're a skinny person, hence less calories. 



BORT said:


> OP doesn't lift.


Probably my favourite video from Dom


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

6 times a week, for aprox. 1hr a session. Sun through to Fri, for a Sat rest day.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cant sleep, clown'll eat me


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> 6 times a week, for aprox. 1hr a session. Sun through to Fri, for a Sat rest day.


Is that your routine?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Addychu said:


> Is that your routine?


Legs x2
Chest/Shoulders x2 
Bicep/Tricep/Lats x2


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> Legs x2
> Chest/Shoulders x2
> Bicep/Tricep/Lats x2


I should be doing 4 days but I do three now, I have to fit it in, so awkward, I do one leg day, one arm day and then an arm and leg day, so x2, wish I could go more but life gets in the way, do you also eat clean?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Addychu said:


> I should be doing 4 days but I do three now, I have to fit it in, so awkward, I do one leg day, one arm day and then an arm and leg day, so x2, wish I could go more but life gets in the way, do you also eat clean?


Yeah it's hard to workout regularly if you don't have the time. What you're doing is fine though. And, yes, I eat clean, finally, haven't for a long time before it though. Aha


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> Yeah it's hard to workout regularly if you don't have the time. What you're doing is fine though. And, yes, I eat clean, finally, haven't for a long time before it though. Aha


I have tried, but I love sweets and get bored of food so easily. :frown2:


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Addychu said:


> I have tried, but I love sweets and get bored of food so easily. :frown2:


Eating clean is hard af. Just need to get into a routine of eating well. I put on weight the other day after my birthday, so that motivated me to get my eating cleaner.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tavernicus said:


> Eating clean is hard af. Just need to get into a routine of eating well.


I have to plan out all my meals for the week if i'm going to eat clean. Cook a few meals to go in the fridge/freezer because otherwise i forget to defrost meat, it gets to about 6 and i'm feeling hungry so i'll eat whatever shit i can make in 5 mins in a microwave.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Rush said:


> I have to plan out all my meals for the week if i'm going to eat clean. Cook a few meals to go in the fridge/freezer because otherwise i forget to defrost meat, it gets to about 6 and i'm feeling hungry so i'll eat whatever shit i can make in 5 mins in a microwave.


Yeah, that's what makes it hard. Spend an hour or so preparing a meal, or mic some shit for 5 min.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

@Rush I am aware of that... lol.
@NotGuilty I can be as active as can be but I'm not gonna be eating 2200 calories when cutting. Unless you want me to be hugely muscular, which I'm probably not naturally capable of. :shrug


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> @
> [MENTION=346233]NotGuilty I can be as active as can be but I'm not gonna be eating 2200 calories when cutting. Unless you want me to be hugely muscular, which I'm probably not naturally capable of. :shrug


i don't care what you get your body to since im not after it. :draper2
Just saying having to watch what you eat so that you get all gross like OPs legs is a shame.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You clearly aren't. Say Big Bad Wolf wasn't cutting and had to have 2200 calories to maintain his weight. You needed 1400 calories to maintain yours. He will still be feeling exactly the same as you are relatively. Its not a matter of being lucky to have 2200 calories compared to 1400. He's far bigger, he needs more food. Pretty simple concept.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

NotGuilty said:


> i don't care what you get your body to since im not after it. :draper2
> Just saying having to watch what you eat so that you get all gross like OPs legs is a shame.


I'm not trying to get like OP. I made a simple comment about wishing I could eat that many calories. I don't even know what you're going on about.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

you can eat calories and not blow up is what im getting at.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

NotGuilty said:


> you can eat calories and not blow up is what im getting at.


Well, I can't exactly work out intensely for 14 hours a day. I also stack on weight like there is no tomorrow. So, that's not really the case for everyone.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

if you say so.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I eat constantly. Counting calories has never entered my mind, ‘cause I know following it wouldn’t work for me, but I do eat what most would consider healthy. I’m lazy though, so I cook ahead of time, freeze it all, and use the microwave a lot. When I get home from work at 10pm the last thing I want to do is cook a meal. 

I used to be terrible for spending hours a day on training. I’d start with a 5am morning run (season and weather and/or indoor track facilities permitting), continue onto whatever rotation my gym schedule was at, throw in either a spin class or yoga (or both, time permitting), do my daily life things and then add my distance run during the evening (or alternate it on a two day rotation with nordic skiing during winter). 

Nobody should be pushing their body like that. I blame it on bad habits formed as a child - I always had two or more sports on the go that I needed to practice for. University gave me both varsity and intermural opportunities so overtraining became my norm. In some ways, I could be equated to an addict. 

Interestingly, I’m not able to build mass. No matter how much I lift, or how careful I am to train different areas on separate days, all I can achieve is marginally toned and skinny. I thought the amount of aerobic activity played a major role in this but even a scaled back daily routine didn’t change matters. I’m naturally scrawny, I guess. Also, years of lifting never seemed to help my arm strength; while at my peak I could handle more weight with my legs than many men, I couldn’t even manage what an average 10 year old girl could lift up from her shoulders. I still can’t. 

I'm active - I still run daily and do a bit of lifting with home equipment - but I really miss structured training. One of the first things I’d do if I had some money is buy a gym membership.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> Yeah, that's what makes it hard. Spend an hour or so preparing a meal, or mic some shit for 5 min.












:banderas


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Rush said:


> You clearly aren't. Say Big Bad Wolf wasn't cutting and had to have 2200 calories to maintain his weight. You needed 1400 calories to maintain yours. He will still be feeling exactly the same as you are relatively. Its not a matter of being lucky to have 2200 calories compared to 1400. He's far bigger, he needs more food. Pretty simple concept.


I am aware of the concept. That doesn't change being hungry or having a large appetite. Some people do have overzealous appetites. I understand OP's body needs more to function, I'm not arguing that. All I was saying is that I wish I could allow 2200 calories for myself. It wasn't a difficult comment to understand.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Dark Paladin said:


> :banderas


Good point.. Didn't think of them.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> Good point.. Didn't think of them.


Micro meal + low calorie = best for business :creepytrips


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Mikey Damage said:


> solid work OP. takes some serious dedication and effort to get there, so well done. eff the haters.
> 
> i, myself, am working on a toned body. not really into the bodybuilder physique. more of a that guy looks like he goes to the gym, but he's not shredded.


Cheers fella, post pics bro



BORT said:


> OP doesn't lift.


negged



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Meh.


negged



Tavernicus said:


> 6 times a week, for aprox. 1hr a session. Sun through to Fri, for a Sat rest day.


Nice brah, see my sig for my log etc

I started this blast like this

M - Arms
T - Legs
W - Chest
T - Back
F - Shoulders/Traps
S - Cardio
S - Rest

Then I switched it around a little bit to

Arms
Legs
Chest/Tri
Back/Traps
Shoulders/Bi
Rest OR cardio
Repeat

In the past I hit everything barring legs twice a week but I was training 7 days a week it was like

Chest/Tri
Back/Bi
Shoulders/Traps
Legs
Chest/Tri
Shoulders/Traps
Back/Bi
Repeat

Chest I usually do 16 sets, 2 or 3 compounds and 1 or 2 isolations
Back I do 16 sets
Biceps and Triceps I do 12-16 sets
Shoulders I do 16 sets, 1 compound and 3 raise type movements
Traps I do 4-8 sets 
Legs I do high volume as shown above

I rest for 60 seconds or so between sets. Upper body is usually between 6 and 12 reps, lower is between 12 and 20 reps.



NotGuilty said:


> i don't care what you get your body to since im not after it. :draper2
> Just saying having to watch what you eat so that you get all gross like OPs legs is a shame.


lol @ someone from Merica calling me gross



Rush said:


> You clearly aren't. Say Big Bad Wolf wasn't cutting and had to have 2200 calories to maintain his weight. You needed 1400 calories to maintain yours. He will still be feeling exactly the same as you are relatively. Its not a matter of being lucky to have 2200 calories compared to 1400. He's far bigger, he needs more food. Pretty simple concept.


You get it brah 



NotGuilty said:


> you can eat calories and not blow up is what im getting at.


No you can't.

I would suggest this

1) http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/

2) Remember, all those formulas aren't 100% accurate only an estimation. For example if you don't lose weight eating 200 calories under the number the calculator said, your real maintenance could be a bit lower.

3) Whether you count calories or not they are all that matter for weight loss. If you are eating more calories than what you burn, there is no chance that you will lose weight (no matter if you count them or not).



GothicBohemian said:


> I eat constantly. Counting calories has never entered my mind, ‘cause I know following it wouldn’t work for me, but I do eat what most would consider healthy. I’m lazy though, so I cook ahead of time, freeze it all, and use the microwave a lot. When I get home from work at 10pm the last thing I want to do is cook a meal.
> 
> I used to be terrible for spending hours a day on training. I’d start with a 5am morning run (season and weather and/or indoor track facilities permitting), continue onto whatever rotation my gym schedule was at, throw in either a spin class or yoga (or both, time permitting), do my daily life things and then add my distance run during the evening (or alternate it on a two day rotation with nordic skiing during winter).
> 
> ...


See above^^ and see sig, for nutrition and lifting advice

This is what I looked like before my Blast 











and this was 3 weeks later.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Haven't done any weightlifting since last summer, except for neck training. Been following only bodyweight and MMA/***** regime for the last year, but I'm still pretty confident I could push around 150kg one rep bench max.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Rush said:


> I have to plan out all my meals for the week if i'm going to eat clean. Cook a few meals to go in the fridge/freezer because otherwise i forget to defrost meat, it gets to about 6 and i'm feeling hungry so i'll eat whatever shit i can make in 5 mins in a microwave.


God me too, when im hungry I want to eat unhealthy food, I try to eat as healthy as I can without eating clean. :serious:


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Nice brah, see my sig for my log etc
> 
> I started this blast like this
> 
> ...


Thats pretty fucking impressive man, nice rig, pretty darn big. What sort of numbers do you squat/bench/DL ?? 

How long do you usually work out for?? 

I only workout at home currently, I'll end up with a gym membership probably next year, we'll see -- can do all I need at home currently.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

:lose

What is this, like the 3rd or 4th time? I hope it's finally permanent.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

_Total Tank_


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

^ Did your sister take those for you?


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> lool @ @CM Chump negging me
> 
> Your a beta ******* virgin


You're*

Let me go ahead and elaborate on some of these differences.

Your* as in, your desperate cry for attention is sad.

You're* as in You're a fucking roided up juice monkey. I'm not impressed with you shrinking those tiny testes and taking one in the ass (both shots of roids and a dick every now and then) to get to that level. 

And lastly, ******* as in, you can work out all you want, but you're still never going to fill that missing void inside, you Jersey Shore reject looking ******. 


I don't know what's worse, if you stole those pics, or if you're really that pale, veiny and gross.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CM Chump said:


> You're*
> 
> Let me go ahead and elaborate on some of these differences.
> 
> ...


CM CHUMP! I thought you were suppose to love pale people... :crying:


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

CM Chump said:


> You're*
> 
> Let me go ahead and elaborate on some of these differences.
> 
> ...


Fill what void? 

You watch wrestling lol @ juice head

inb4 you say they are all natural ahaha you know nothing fella.



















This is me at 178pounds

Didn't steal. My info is in my sig. Don't think I would waste time promoting a guy for no reason.

I'm a moderator at http://www.numisc.com/forum/forum.php

Name is DLTBB.

So wanted people to join, spread knowledge and lift.

You're some fuckboy on a forum ayylmao


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Evolution said:


> ^ Did your sister take those for you?


Not sure if it's an inside joke but least he has the balls fella.

Post yours


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes I do a little bicep curl motion every time I lift a Double Whopper to my mouth. Extra bacon because Im watching my carbs


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Fill what void?
> 
> You watch wrestling lol @ juice head
> 
> ...


Spare us more pics of your veiny, gross body, plz. Just like buff chicks, there's such thing as overdoing it to the point where it's not attractive. I showed those repulsive leg pics of yours to my girlfriend and she told me, and I quote "Eww! WTF" lol


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> This is what I looked like before my Blast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far be it from me to criticize as you obviously know what you're at judging by your results, but you look far healthier pre-'blast' to be honest.

Also mind your blood pressure, you only get one circulatory system.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ya im not a fan of the veiny look, but good job nonetheless on the success. it aint easy to achieve that level of fitness.


2200 to maintain seems a bit low to me though, just judging by your size. i'd figure it be closer to the 3000 mark.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Oddly enough, all of those calories are coming from all that semen he swallows. DAT PROTEIN.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Showtime said:


> ya im not a fan of the veiny look, but good job nonetheless on the success. it aint easy to achieve that level of fitness.
> 
> 
> 2200 to maintain seems a bit low to me though, just judging by your size. i'd figure it be closer to the 3000 mark.


he's cutting, not maintaining


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Dark Paladin said:


> :banderas


White rice would be one of the last things I'd eat on a cut. Going to McDonald's and just eating the burger, without the bread would probably be better for weight loss.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> Do you even lift?


I CAN'T EVEN

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/14/m...-cant-even-understand-your-teenager.html?_r=0


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

CM Chump said:


> Spare us more pics of your veiny, gross body, plz. Just like buff chicks, there's such thing as overdoing it to the point where it's not attractive. I showed those repulsive leg pics of yours to my girlfriend and she told me, and I quote "Eww! WTF" lol


I could bang your ' internet gf' and make her cream whilst calling my daddy within 5 minutes



Mr. Socko said:


> Far be it from me to criticize as you obviously know what you're at judging by your results, but you look far healthier pre-'blast' to be honest.
> 
> Also mind your blood pressure, you only get one circulatory system.


I show no signs of HBP and have a resting heart rate of 52BMP 



Showtime said:


> ya im not a fan of the veiny look, but good job nonetheless on the success. it aint easy to achieve that level of fitness.
> 
> 
> 2200 to maintain seems a bit low to me though, just judging by your size. i'd figure it be closer to the 3000 mark.


I keep it simple as fuck, here is an example of what a working day might look like

9AM - 250ml egg white, 30g Whey ~300 cals

1PM - Chicken salad tortilla wrap with guacamole ~300 cals

3PM - Chicken, veges, rice, guacamole ~450 cals

5PM - 50g Whey ~300 cals

8PM - Chicken/ground beef, veges, rice/sweet potato, guacamole ~700 cals

10PM - 250ml egg white, 30g Whey ~300 cals

Snacks if any will be rice cakes, almonds and fruit. I drink water, Pepsi Max or sugar free Red Bull.



Rush said:


> he's cutting, not maintaining


Recomping, just a slight cut nothing major




From my log I posted this morning 

I had a shitty, interrupted sleep and got out of bed two hours earlier than I had to, the PIP in my Glute was preventing me from getting comfortable, it's so fucking annoying, now I'm going to be tired AF all day in work. I woke up feeling super dry though. I have just pinned 200mg Tren 50mg Test 50mg Mast and popped 50mg Winstrol and 10mg Superdrol, gonna go and eat breakfast (Granola and egg whites) and then get a Caffeine fix and hopefully energize myself for the day ahead. 

Today I trained

BACK

Wide grip pull ups w/ Nazi form 4 x 12
T Bar rows 4 x 12
Low cable row 4 x 12
Straight arm pull downs 4 x 12

BICEPS

Straight BB curls 12, 12, 8, 8
Cable EZ preachers 4 x 20
Hammer grip curls 4 x 12

10 mins cardio on stationary bike 

DIET

9:30AM - Nutty granola, semi skimmed milk 200ml egg whites, 30g Whey. ~480 cals
1PM - Chilli chicken tortilla with salad ~230 cals
2:45PM - Malaysian chicken curry, jasmine rice ~390 cals
5PM - 50g Whey ~200 cals
8:30PM - 2.5 chicken breast, sweet potato, greens ~800 cals
10PM - 250ml egg whites, 30g Whey ~300 cals

Awesome pump by literally the second set, my wrists felt a bit tender after the heavier sets of BB curls which I'm assuming is down to the Winstrol but it was tolerable. I couldn't go very intense on the cardio because I still have bad PIP in my right Glute so it was awkward and painful.

Me today. The angle it's taken from makes me look small as fuck but you can see how lean I am so fuck it.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't deal with just egg whites, gotta have that yolk.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Op had some of Brucie's bullshark testosterone. That stuff does funny shit to your balls.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Big Bad Wolf has really tiny muscles.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Edit: just read the diet my bad


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> inb4 you say they are all natural ahaha you know nothing fella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Clearly photoshopped.
I have never seen anybody with a face like that IRL*


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Why does OP hide his face in his photos? He claims to be proud of what he does so why hide it, unless he has a Ryback problem, butt ugly.*




















*Looking at his chin and apparent long face, in the above photos reminds me of this:*


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> I could bang your ' internet gf' and make her cream whilst calling my daddy within 5 minutes


Calling your Dad? What kind of sick ****** are you??


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Just started today at the age of 33. No way in hell am I posting my physique at this point. With my body I could probably dance at Denny's but not Chipendales.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

At least OP has the body BULLY _thought_ he had.

:ti


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Spending your free time moving heavy objects around sounds pretty autistic to me :toomanykobes


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I work out from time to time. My physique (if you can even call it that) is laughable, though.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Calahart said:


> I work out from time to time. My physique (if you can even call it that) is laughable, though.


What sort of exercise do you do? I wouldn't have picked you as the working out type (I don't mean that as a criticism because I'm not either).


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Calahart said:


> I work out from time to time. My physique (if you can even call it that) is laughable, though.


Majority of weight loss comes from your diet though. You can work out but if you're eating habits are still crap you're not going to get the desired results. If one is actually committed to loosing weight then they need to make a lifestyle change with their eating for the better. I don't think of it as doing a ''diet'', because people give up on diets too easily. I've never been to a gym a day in my life but I lost around 40 pounds and I've kept the weight off for a year now from simply eating a lot more healthy and getting a little more exercise (nothing big just walking more). I went from around 205 pounds to currently 168 pounds and feel A lot better about myself how I look, feel, my confidence is better.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> What sort of exercise do you do? I wouldn't have picked you as the working out type (I don't mean that as a criticism because I'm not either).


I do a half hour of cardio and then another half hour of the circuit. I mostly work out my legs, but I do give my arms some attention. 



Nostalgia said:


> Majority of weight loss comes from your diet though. You can work out but if you're eating habits are still crap you're not going to get the desired results. If one is actually committed to loosing weight then they need to make a lifestyle change with their eating for the better. I don't think of it as doing a ''diet'', because people give up on diets too easily. I've never been to a gym a day in my life but I lost around 40 pounds and I've kept the weight off for a year now from simply eating a lot more healthy and getting a little more exercise (nothing big just walking more). I went from around 205 pounds to currently 168 pounds and feel A lot better about myself how I look, feel, my confidence is better.


A lifestyle change is something I'm trying to ease myself into. I still make bad eating choices from time to time especially since I travel a lot for work. I'm trying to cut soda and eat subway if I absolutely have to stop somewhere to eat, but like I said I haven't completely kicked those bad habits. I mostly signed up for the gym to strengthen my back, but also to just get general exercise. I like going to the gym, but can't be arsed to do exercise at home. Lel


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

kendoo said:


> I can't deal with just egg whites, gotta have that yolk.


I drink raw eggs sometimes



samizayn said:


> Big Bad Wolf has really tiny muscles.






legendmaker2 said:


> Edit: just read the diet my bad


Ask away or PM fella



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Clearly photoshopped.
> I have never seen anybody with a face like that IRL*


No photoshop



Marvin the Martian said:


> *Why does OP hide his face in his photos? He claims to be proud of what he does so why hide it, unless he has a Ryback problem, butt ugly.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL @ you trying to be funny but getting no likes you beta

Read my OP post you cunt, I've showed my face already.

Where's yours internet tough guy? Bet your some neckbeard



Allur said:


> Spending your free time moving heavy objects around sounds pretty autistic to me :toomanykobes


Arnold was autistic 



Calahart said:


> I work out from time to time. My physique (if you can even call it that) is laughable, though.


We all gonna make it fella. PM me if you want



Nostalgia said:


> Majority of weight loss comes from your diet though. You can work out but if you're eating habits are still crap you're not going to get the desired results. If one is actually committed to loosing weight then they need to make a lifestyle change with their eating for the better. I don't think of it as doing a ''diet'', because people give up on diets too easily. I've never been to a gym a day in my life but I lost around 40 pounds and I've kept the weight off for a year now from simply eating a lot more healthy and getting a little more exercise (nothing big just walking more). I went from around 205 pounds to currently 168 pounds and feel A lot better about myself how I look, feel, my confidence is better.


This.

Solid post. Diet is THE most important thing /thread



Calahart said:


> I do a half hour of cardio and then another half hour of the circuit. I mostly work out my legs, but I do give my arms some attention.
> 
> 
> 
> A lifestyle change is something I'm trying to ease myself into. I still make bad eating choices from time to time especially since I travel a lot for work. I'm trying to cut soda and eat subway if I absolutely have to stop somewhere to eat, but like I said I haven't completely kicked those bad habits. I mostly signed up for the gym to strengthen my back, but also to just get general exercise. I like going to the gym, but can't be arsed to do exercise at home. Lel


Nice bro.

Honestly drop the hour long cardio. Do HIIT instead.

It's all about cals in vs cals out that means you lose / gain weight. Abs are made in the kitchen




From Death Valley said:


> Op had some of Brucie's bullshark testosterone. That stuff does funny shit to your balls.


More than testosterone though 



FourWinds said:


> Just started today at the age of 33. No way in hell am I posting my physique at this point. With my body I could probably dance at Denny's but not Chipendales.


We all gonna start somewhere fella. Nice one for starting training. PM me if you need

This was my transformation


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Thread from log

I woke up twice in cold sweats last night which is rare for me, I was having really weird, vivid dreams.
The PIP in my Glute has died down a little bit, I'm finding it much easier to function today, thank God.
I woke up looking really dry, my piss is still clear even in the morning despite the Superdrol.
I got sickening shin splints/calf pumps when I was walking to work this morning, it's only a 10 minutes walk.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Well if anything I'd rather go for dat chun-li build. :lol
I know results don't come over night though.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Calahart said:


> Well if anything I'd rather go for dat chun-li build. :lol
> I know results don't come over night though.


So, you want Thunder Thighs, then? :hmm:


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Arnold was autistic


Fuck if I care


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Caesar WCWR said:


> So, you want Thunder Thighs, then? :hmm:


I hardly train legs, it's just recently I've started training them HARD and they've actually blown up massively


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Allur said:


> Fuck if I care


Nobody asked for your shit opinion you non lifting pencil neck rat

gtfo


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Nobody asked for your shit opinion you non lifting pencil neck rat
> 
> gtfo


I haven't provided the forum with any shit opinions in months though


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> LOL @ you trying to be funny but getting no likes you beta
> 
> Read my OP post you cunt, I've showed my face already.
> 
> Where's yours internet tough guy? Bet your some neckbeard.


*Oh what hostility!! That says a lot about your character. I wasn't replying for likes, I was stating the truth, that's what your profile brings to mind. I am in no way a "neckbeard", the generic term made up by guys like you who want validation from people they don't even know on the internet. I don't need you or anyone on the internet to validate my life or appearance. I don't lift but I am in shape. I'm not into that horrid bodybuilder look nor is my wife. Do some research and you will find neither are most women. @CM Chump and his wife are correct, you look awful. Sure there are exceptions to every rule but only female gym rats care about that look. It's gross. And your tiny little pecker which comes from all them roids isn't going to impress his wife, my wife or anyone else who's had a real man and not some narcissist on the internet. In my previous post I'm saying if you want to "show off" so bad show your face. Not on some obscure post that has to be tracked down on another thread or another forum. 

Oh and chill dude, Lord Farquaad is supposed to be chiseled and handsome in a fairytale world, much like yours. :grin2:*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> No photoshop


*fpalm
Like a broken needle you missed the point








*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Thread from log
> 
> I woke up twice in cold sweats last night which is rare for me, I was having really weird, vivid dreams.
> The PIP in my Glute has died down a little bit, I'm finding it much easier to function today, thank God.
> ...


I prefer the second picture tbh, but are you doing any competitions? If so I can understand why you are do a few cut backs.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Allur said:


> I haven't provided the forum with any shit opinions in months though


Am I supposed to know you?



Marvin the Martian said:


> *Oh what hostility!! That says a lot about your character. I wasn't replying for likes, I was stating the truth, that's what your profile brings to mind. I am in no way a "neckbeard", the generic term made up by guys like you who want validation from people they don't even know on the internet. I don't need you or anyone on the internet to validate my life or appearance. I don't lift but I am in shape. I'm not into that horrid bodybuilder look nor is my wife. Do some research and you will find neither are most women. @CM Chump and his wife are correct, you look awful. Sure there are exceptions to every rule but only female gym rats care about that look. It's gross. And your tiny little pecker which comes from all them roids isn't going to impress his wife, my wife or anyone else who's had a real man and not some narcissist on the internet. In my previous post I'm saying if you want to "show off" so bad show your face. Not on some obscure post that has to be tracked down on another thread or another forum.
> 
> Oh and chill dude, Lord Farquaad is supposed to be chiseled and handsome in a fairytale world, much like yours. :grin2:*


So we on about women? My count is about 45 and I'm 23

'I don't lift but I am in shape.' pics?

' I'm not into that horrid bodybuilder look nor is my wife.' You watch wrestling, strong retard logic.

'And your tiny little pecker which comes from all them roids' strong retard x2

'In my previous post I'm saying if you want to "show off" so bad show your face. Not on some obscure post that has to be tracked down on another thread or another forum. '

I said on my OP post, it was in the 'anything thread' retard x3

Game, set, match. 

Go jerk off on Pornhub neckbeard





Addychu said:


> I prefer the second picture tbh, but are you doing any competitions? If so I can understand why you are do a few cut backs.


I don't think I have the quality or size to step on stage


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Came back from the gym, couple hours ago

Posted on my log

DELTS

Seated Smith machine press 4 x 12
SUPERSET
Front DB raise 4 x 10

BB upright row 4 x 12
SUPERSET
DB lateral raise 4 x 10

Cable rear Delt rows 4 x 12
SUPERSET
Bent over DB rear raise 4 x 10

TRAPS

Cable shrug 4 x 12

ABS

Decline crunch 4 x 12

Pics from today:


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

You don't compete yet you waste so much time building muscle? Why? Isn't it kind of pointless to do all that to just brag about it on the internet or am I missing something?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Caesar WCWR said:


> So, you want Thunder Thighs, then? :hmm:


I guess. :lol
I don't want to have an exact build like that. My legs would be monstrous. I just always enjoyed working my legs. I usually start with 170-160lb weights and gradually work my way down. My arms and core are where I need to focus on, though.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

3MB4Life said:


> You don't compete yet you waste so much time building muscle? Why? Isn't it kind of pointless to do all that to just brag about it on the internet or am I missing something?



Holy fuck is everyone in this forum autistic or share one brain cell? 

Why do sport for a hobby when your not going to play it in the big league

Not gonna answer retarded questions ITT


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Holy fuck is everyone in this forum autistic or share one brain cell?
> 
> Why do sport for a hobby when your not going to play it in the big league
> 
> Not gonna answer retarded questions ITT


Well their's a difference between playing football in a Sunday league and practising for that and then practising to play football and then not actually playing. I go to kickboxing twice a week and take part in competitions, I probably wouldn't even do that if I wasn't competing. I might stop going or only go once a week since I like the people, the atmosphere and the workout. I just don't get why you would dedicate so much time to building muscle to then not do anything with it, that's all.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> *I don't think I have the quality or size* to step on stage


*That's what she said 
:heston*


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

3MB4Life said:


> Well their's a difference between playing football in a Sunday league and practising for that and then practising to play football and then not actually playing. I go to kickboxing twice a week and take part in competitions, I probably wouldn't even do that if I wasn't competing. I might stop going or only go once a week since I like the people, the atmosphere and the workout. I just don't get why you would dedicate so much time to building muscle to then not do anything with it, that's all.


I would like to compete, my legs on stage are solid but I'm not even close to winning. I'm actually small at the moment, my intention is not to be massive, at least anyway.

Since when does hobby= MUST compete

You have to realize bodybuilding is more genetics than anything else. I do not have top tier genetics.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *That's what she said
> :heston*


ayylmao

You didn't understand my sarcasm on my last reply! Forgot to add an emoji fella lmao


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> I would like to compete, my legs on stage are solid but I'm not even close to winning. I'm actually small at the moment, my intention is not to be massive, at least anyway.
> 
> Since when does hobby= MUST compete
> 
> You have to realize bodybuilding is more genetics than anything else. I do not have top tier genetics.


Just thought it was weird that you spent so much time on a hobby like bodybuilding and didn't compete but that's just me. If I spent that much time on something, I would want to compete to get some kind off pay-off. If you're working to get to a competitive standard then best of luck.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

1.5 years ago I used to lift 400+ pound every morning... When I got out of bed  but now lift 140 less than that. I spend about 45 minutes to an hour at the gym 4 days a week. Mostly cardio some upper body and core, legs every so often. Do i admire a "lifter's" dedication? Yes, but if he/she does it to through it in the face of those who don't "lift" then they can fuck off. That point of musculature is purely aesthetic and completely subjective to who actually finds it attractive.

Like I said great work on the dedication.


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> So we on about women? My count is about 45 and I'm 23
> 
> 'I don't lift but I am in shape.' pics?
> 
> ...


*Your continued hostility is quite amusing. It really gets to you when someone doesn't give you a positive reaction to your horrid look.

I don't care if you've had 300 women, it's quality, not quantity and any desperate joe can get his rocks off, there are plenty of sluts in the sea. Some will even take a tiny pecker if you make up for it in "other" ways.

I already told you, I don't need you or anyone on the internet to validate my appearance or life, I'm quite happy with everything unlike you who wants approval from a forum.

You are a real retard if you think wrestling is all about "bodybuilders". It's NOT and most muscle heads aren't that popular these days. I have never been into "bodybuilder" type wrestlers. Wrestlers come in all shapes and sizes and some of the are even (gasp) fat! Refuted your retard statement #1.

#2 retard statement needs no refute because your statement offers no rebuttal, little man. I did however state that incorrectly, it's your tiny little balls that make you such a pu**y that you aren't man enough for any real woman. Your tiny little pecker goes along with your tiny little brain and your tiny little build and your short guy syndrome.

#3 retard statement is a bullshit claim. I told you I shouldn't have to go looking through another thread to find what should be in the current thread where you are trying so desperately to put yourself over.

Sorry but I don't know anything about pornhub or any of your favorite sites, don't need em, I have wife that keeps me quite happy. 

Keep seeking that attention you pathetic narcissist.

The bolded part of your quote above is the only thing truth you've stated.*


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

3MB4Life said:


> *You don't compete yet you waste so much time building muscle? Why? Isn't it kind of pointless to do all that to just brag about it on the internet or am I missing something?*


*Because he's a narcissist, who seeks approval and validation for his pathetic little life on the internet and from strangers who he hopes will admire his ugly veins. I'm sure there are some tweakers who would be loving it.
*



HardKoR said:


> 1.5 years ago I used to lift 400+ pound every morning... When I got out of bed  but now lift 140 less than that. I spend about 45 minutes to an hour at the gym 4 days a week. Mostly cardio some upper body and core, legs every so often.* Do i admire a "lifter's" dedication? Yes, but if he/she does it to through it in the face of those who don't "lift" then they can fuck off.* That point of musculature is purely aesthetic and completely subjective to who actually finds it attractive.
> 
> Like I said great work on the dedication.


*Exactly and this is what this guy does. He's trying to tell us how great he is and how awful non lifter's are.*


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

the OP is a sorry individual.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

NotGuilty said:


> the OP is a sorry individual.


That siggie still gets to me. :x:x:x:x


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Addychu said:


> That siggie still gets to me. :x:x:x:x


it's as ferocious as i am.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

NotGuilty said:


> it's as ferocious as i am.


Oh, I thought you called me ferocious then, I was thinking...


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Addychu said:


> Oh, I thought you called me ferocious then, I was thinking...



no you're all bark no bite


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Idk why guys like to get big like that, when they can't even fight. Guess it scares average people away from it.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

There's a big difference between show big and strong big.

I'd rather pick a fight with HHH than Mark Henry


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Big Sad Homolf, bruh, come on naw, you're clearly an insecure little bitch. It's why you felt the need to sacrifice your balls and dick to be a veiny, gross science experiment. You don't feel like a man, so you needed to overcompensate in the most drastic way imaginable. You'll never be an alpha, and I'd even go as far as saying you suffer from body dysmorphic disorder. I pity you, you tiny balled, little guy.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Don't really get body building to that extent. I mean, sure it takes dedication, but the dedication is to pick up something heavy and put it down again, a lot. 

Seems kind of pointless.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Am I supposed to know you?


If you keep making that kind of claims about me, yes you are.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

NotGuilty said:


> the OP is a sorry individual.


I find it more amusing that people on this site try to knock a bloke who's working their ass off in the gym :hayden3


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Rush said:


> I find it more amusing that people on this site try to knock a bloke who's working their ass off in the gym :hayden3


That was dirrected at the fact that hes posting pictures in atleast 3 different sections on this forum, including the women of wrestling section is whats sorry, i don't care about people who want to spend their life at the gym, relax :woah


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Rush said:


> I find it more amusing that people on this site try to knock a bloke who's working their ass off in the gym :hayden3


It's sweet fella, they mirin.

Considering I'm big on Reddit, Misc, Nu Misc forums, this is child's play.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

NotGuilty said:


> That was dirrected at the fact that hes posting pictures in atleast 3 different sections on this forum, including the women of wrestling section is whats sorry, i don't care about people who want to spend their life at the gym, relax :woah


I've posted on Rants and Post your picture on the Anything section fella.

I am in the gym only about an hour


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

OP what is the best way to get cut without

1) having to take supplements
2) having to work out
3) having to eat particularly well


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Magic said:


> OP what is the best way to get cut without
> 
> 1) having to take supplements
> 2) having to work out
> 3) having to eat particularly well


Need number 3.

It's all about the diet

http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/

Everyone has a 'maintenance' This is not 100% correct but it works out how many cals you need to maintain your body.

To get shredded you have to eat less cals than you body burns.

If you are eating more calories than what you burn, there is no chance that you will lose weight (no matter if you count them or not).


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

You have motivated and inspired me to eat right. :kobe10


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Magic said:


> You have motivated and inspired me to eat right. :kobe10



Can use apps like myfitnesspal to moniter your cals fella.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Big Bad Wolf, have you reached the stage where you can rip a phone book in half yet?


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

3MB4Life said:


> You don't compete yet you waste so much time building muscle? Why? Isn't it kind of pointless ?


I compete semi-professionally in sports. It's not bodybuilding, so I don't need to look as shredded and balanced as the op, and I don't need to do calf raises lol, but nvm. 

If I wasn't competing, I'd still be training as hard as I do now. 

Having a strong, fit and healthy is body should be one of the most important things in your life, because, you know, it's your body, the only thing that's really yours, it's all that you are. Looking great, having extra confidence and women is also a plus


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I work out and eat crap, now I feel bad lmao.


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

Rush said:


> I find it more amusing that people on this site try to knock a bloke who's working their ass off in the gym :hayden3





HardKoR said:


> 1.5 years ago I used to lift 400+ pound every morning... When I got out of bed  but now lift 140 less than that. I spend about 45 minutes to an hour at the gym 4 days a week. Mostly cardio some upper body and core, legs every so often. *Do i admire a "lifter's" dedication? Yes, but if he/she does it to through it in the face of those who don't "lift" then they can fuck off. That point of musculature is purely aesthetic and completely subjective to who actually finds it attractive.*
> 
> Like I said great work on the dedication.


*It really has more to do with what the guy above said in the bolded part and the fact that the OP attacks anyone who says anything slightly negative about him. He takes himself way to seriously and knocks those who don't do as he does. No one is knocking dedication.*


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Big Bad Wolf, have you reached the stage where you can rip a phone book in half yet?


Will need to try



Chainsaw said:


> I compete semi-professionally in sports. It's not bodybuilding, so I don't need to look as shredded and balanced as the op, and I don't need to do calf raises lol, but nvm.
> 
> If I wasn't competing, I'd still be training as hard as I do now.
> 
> Having a strong, fit and healthy is body should be one of the most important things in your life, because, you know, it's your body, the only thing that's really yours, it's all that you are. Looking great, having extra confidence and women is also a plus


What sport brah?

Ahh cheeky with the women. Get fair few looks as I walk around in Manchester. I get 

Get emails like this too































A couple of months ago I had a bi-curious Australian fella offering me £300 in cash to let him give me a massage.


Get freebies for me to promote on Instagram









I've gotten free teeth whitening stuff kits worth like couple hundred dollars. 







Addychu said:


> I work out and eat crap, now I feel bad lmao.


What did you eat and train?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi fellas.

I am going to pick up a few goodies this weekend. I'm getting some Mast Prop, Test Base and Proviron.
For the final two weeks of the blast I am going to up the Mast to 700mg/week for extra dryness/hardness.
Also I'm going to do 1ml of Test Base PWO for the last 2 weeks so I can train at a fucking super high, animalistic intensity and get some sick workouts and sick pumps before I cruise.

My intended cruise is 200mg Test/week and 50mg Proviron/day for 8 weeks.
Whether I will last for 8 weeks is a completely different question.. 
Feels sad to stop blasting just as my physique is starting to get good..

Work out today was

ARMS

Weighted chin ups 4 x 8
DB overhead extension 4 x 12
DB curls 12, 10, 8, 6
Cable V bar push down 4 x 12
EZ bar cable preachers 12, 10, 8, 6
Tricep dips 4 x 20

ABS

Ab wheel 4 x 10
Decline sit up 4 x 12
Side hyperextensions 4 x 10

Great workout. Great day in work. Perfect diet. I've felt happy as fuck and super confident from the second I opened my eyes and smashed my GF this morning. I'm on my way home to eat some sticky BBQ chicken and then waste my entire evening watching YouTube videos and shitposting on Numisc


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Rush said:


> I find it more amusing that people on this site try to knock a bloke who's working their ass off in the gym :hayden3


You knocked Addy when you claimed she was attention seeking, but this guy has got to be the worst attention seeker I've seen in my two years on WF, yet you're defending him.

Bit of a double standard imo


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Rus prefers to defend the lads he's mirin'. :kappa2


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Chainsaw said:


> I compete semi-professionally in sports. It's not bodybuilding, so I don't need to look as shredded and balanced as the op, and I don't need to do calf raises lol, but nvm.
> 
> If I wasn't competing, I'd still be training as hard as I do now.
> 
> Having a strong, fit and healthy is body should be one of the most important things in your life, because, you know, it's your body, the only thing that's really yours, it's all that you are. Looking great, having extra confidence and women is also a plus


I'm not ripped but I wouldn't say I'm unhealthy. I'm a healthy weight for my height and age and my heart rate is 56bpm and my blood pressure is 111/69 so it's not like I'm unhealthy.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Will need to try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, man tea? Whats in that? Message me your instagram maybe?

I trained legs, core and the stomach area, I had beef burgers with peas and a protein yogurt, so nothing too bad, but I work out hard and should start eating clean. 

I did dead lifts and I locked my knee by accident, which bloody sucks.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rugrat said:


> You knocked Addy when you claimed she was attention seeking, but this guy has got to be the worst attention seeker I've seen in my two years on WF, yet you're defending him.
> 
> Bit of a double standard imo


Except i'm not defending attention seeking. I'm also pretty sure i've never mocked addy's appearance in any way like others have done in this thread. But while you're talking about double standard it is interesting to see how many people are all over wolf are the same that lap up anything addy posts. Probably because boobs :draper2


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

addy's leg's don't look like Massachusetts roadways :toomanykobes


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

NotGuilty said:


> addy's leg's don't look like Massachusetts roadways :toomanykobes


Have you seen her legs to compare m9? :brodgers Or is it just b/c she has a vagina you'll give her a pass on anything?


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> What sport brah?


Combat *****


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Rush said:


> Have you seen her legs to compare m9? :brodgers Or is it just b/c she has a vagina you'll give her a pass on anything?





NotGuilty said:


> addy's leg's don't look like Massachusetts roadways :toomanykobes


Tbh I hate my legs guys, but that's because they're curvy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Addy, I want to you to hit the gym hard so you can morph into the British Chyna :cudi


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Chainsaw said:


> Combat *****



Nice fella



Addychu said:


> Oh wow, man tea? Whats in that? Message me your instagram maybe?
> 
> I trained legs, core and the stomach area, I had beef burgers with peas and a protein yogurt, so nothing too bad, but I work out hard and should start eating clean.
> 
> I did dead lifts and I locked my knee by accident, which bloody sucks.


Sure I'll PM you

Talking about locking knees, you seen this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6z42-3yR8Q



Rush said:


> Have you seen her legs to compare m9? :brodgers Or is it just b/c she has a vagina you'll give her a pass on anything?


It's called white knighting, formed from the MISC forum
'According to the MISC on the BodyBuilding website: A white knight is defined as a male that treats woman as goddesses and does nothing but shower then in compliments on how wonderful and beautiful and special they are. Maybe be used as a noun or a verb. ' Females used to get repped purely because they were female lmao

Let's be honest 99% of this forum are virgins, so being a female means they get all the attentions from the desperated in this forum.




Blackbeard said:


> Addy, I want to you to hit the gym hard so you can morph into the British Chyna :cudi



:surprise::surprise:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

kada


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi fellas. I am having a rest day today. I'm gonna make sure I get a nice sleep and spend the evening chilling with my girlfriend and Veeting my entire body.
I've avoid binge eating for the entire week. All I had outside of my plans was some chocolate fingers on Wednesday, feels good man.

Oh and I just thought I'd share this picture for any of you guys who don't have me on Instagram.

Left is me when I was 18 on vacation when I had been natural lifting for like a year or so, right is a few days ago. I shared it on r/progress and it's currently the top post of the day, I linked them to Numisc a little more activity here and hopefully a few new posters and lurkers.

I'm gonna hit the gym with my girlfriend tomorrow and do some cardio and abs.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

good work


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Hi fellas. I am having a rest day today. I'm gonna make sure I get a nice sleep and spend the evening chilling with my girlfriend and Veeting my entire body.
> I've avoid binge eating for the entire week. All I had outside of my plans was some chocolate fingers on Wednesday, feels good man.
> 
> Oh and I just thought I'd share this picture for any of you guys who don't have me on Instagram.
> ...


Does your gf lift and do clean eating? Id love to see her sometime, if you and her dont mind, would be great to get some inspiration!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Addy trying to set up that muscle fueled threesome :brie


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Stannis Baratheon. said:


> good work


Thanks fella



Addychu? said:


> Does your gf lift and do clean eating? Id love to see her sometime, if you and her dont mind, would be great to get some inspiration!


She has been pretty consistent with it, she's looking leaner already. 
We go to different gyms, mine is a hardcore gym with only 1 female who is a pro athlete and strong as fuck.
Hers is a 24 hour gym with a load of DYEL's. 
Whenever we train together which is rare it's just some cardio and abs at her gym usually.



Blackbeard said:


> Addy trying to set up that muscle fueled threesome :brie


Ayy, I have more than enough testosterone for this forum


----------



## Bolieve in KO (May 20, 2015)

was the title inspired by vitalyztv or something


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

I recommend this to anybody who is lean, seriously. I just done my entire body and I'm completely hairless. No hair and a tan when you're already fairly lean makes you look so, so much better. Plus it's spray on so its easy as fuck to do. 










I just started doing them on my pubes again recently at my GF's request.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Tricep dip 4 x 20
Rope push down 4 x 20
Machine Tri extension 4 x 20
Seated dip machine 4 x 20

Side bends w/ kettle bell 4 x 12
Decline sit ups 4 x 20 
Lying leg raises 4 x 10
Weighted Russian twists 4 x 20
Rotary torso machine 4 x 12

Machine preacher 4 x 20

20 mins cardio on stationary bike 

I trained with my girlfriend today, it was actually kinda fun, it was probably the best ab session I have had in a while. She was mirin' like fuck when I was using the full stack on seated dips for 20 reps, lol. I got a lot of shit done today, tanned, had my hair cut, had my brows threaded, picked up some gear, had a solid workout and it's was only 1:30PM, feels good fellas. I'm gonna spend the rest of the day eating shit. 

Gonna pin 200mg Test E, 50mg Test Prop, 150mg Mast Prop and 200mg Tri Tren. 50mg Win and 10mg Superdrol orally.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Nah, I usually just take the stairs

y do i do dis?


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I went to the gym too... Sadly just had crisps for dinner though, I need to start eating better, still failing.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I know a guy call jim if that counts.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Not my legs but what they look like.










Luckily the women I date are typically into hairy dudes.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

HardKoR said:


> Not my legs but what they look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they hairy hot dogs? :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Addy, please post a picture of your hairy legs.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Addy, please post a picture of your hairy legs.


I dont have any leg pictures to be honest. :wink2:


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Addychu said:


> I dont have any leg pictures to be honest. :wink2:


Do it


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

My day yesterday in pictures fellas. Working out, taking gear, enjoying life, binge eating yet still being a shredded cunt and a face full of ass and 3 consecutive fucks first thing in the morning. That's the NuMisc life fellas. Live it, breathe it.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Good to know man


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

CHEST

Flat BB bench 12, 10, 8, 6
Incline DB bench 4 x 15
Dips w/ wide grip 4 x 20
Cable crossover 4 x 12

BICEPS

Straight BB curl 4 x 12
Incline DB curl 4 x 12
Cable reverse curl 4 x 12

CARDIO

Brisk walk to the gym and back, 40 mins each way

Here's a pic, I'm a little bloated from my cheat day yesterday so my ab area doesn't look as tight as it should. 










Seems as though it's my log now 

Answer to OP thread title was a no


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Moved to Anything via request by thread starter*


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I used to lift. Wanted to get larger. It didn't work for me. I got shredded instead of large so I quit, along with getting a physical job where I couldn't or wouldn't want to do both. I looked like one of those skinny no fat fitness models in mens health that have hardly any mass but are cut to shit. It wasn't what I wanted. Looking back I guses my mistake was not lifting heavier. I worked at home with free weights and did high reps with weight I could control since I was alone and didn't want to push things and hurt myself. My body was weird. I had areas where I could work to exhaustion, like my chest and calves and the next day I'd have no soreness and could eork to exhaustion again. Then there'd be no soreness again. My chest had the pec cuts in them even when I wasn't flexing, it looked weird. And my calves were incredible. Went to a gym once with a cousin and maxed out the calf raise machine, like 750 lbs and was doing reps of like 20 on the thing. Next day no soreness. Now that would be all and good except the damn things were sorta useless, I couldn't jump for shit. The other thing was my shoulders absolutely sucked. I never got to any kind of decent weight working them and next day they'd be dead for days but I never made any significant gains with them.

Oh well


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> My day yesterday in pictures fellas. Working out, taking gear, enjoying life, binge eating yet still being a shredded cunt and a face full of ass and 3 consecutive fucks first thing in the morning. That's the NuMisc life fellas. Live it, breathe it.


That's some tasty looking pizza


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

That pizza does look good, I would post a picture of my legs but I hate them, they are stumpy and curvy ha and not in a good way.

But thanks OP for this post, made me realize I need to start eating right. :thumbsup


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> I used to lift. Wanted to get larger. It didn't work for me. I got shredded instead of large so I quit, along with getting a physical job where I couldn't or wouldn't want to do both. I looked like one of those skinny no fat fitness models in mens health that have hardly any mass but are cut to shit. It wasn't what I wanted. Looking back I guses my mistake was not lifting heavier. I worked at home with free weights and did high reps with weight I could control since I was alone and didn't want to push things and hurt myself. My body was weird. I had areas where I could work to exhaustion, like my chest and calves and the next day I'd have no soreness and could eork to exhaustion again. Then there'd be no soreness again. My chest had the pec cuts in them even when I wasn't flexing, it looked weird. And my calves were incredible. Went to a gym once with a cousin and maxed out the calf raise machine, like 750 lbs and was doing reps of like 20 on the thing. Next day no soreness. Now that would be all and good except the damn things were sorta useless, I couldn't jump for shit. The other thing was my shoulders absolutely sucked. I never got to any kind of decent weight working them and next day they'd be dead for days but I never made any significant gains with them.
> 
> Oh well


Needed to bump up your cals to get bigger



amhlilhaus said:


> That's some tasty looking pizza






Addychu said:


> That pizza does look good, I would post a picture of my legs but I hate them, they are stumpy and curvy ha and not in a good way.
> 
> But thanks OP for this post, made me realize I need to start eating right. :thumbsup




I'll still update from time to time, some people PM me on here, if you want to comment go ahead, I'll just post from my blog to here


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

I can feel a huge difference between when I was running 175mg Test per week now that I have bumped it up to 375mg. My stomach is growling with hunger when I wake up every morning and my dick is at full mast.

I felt like shit all day yesterday. I had a tension headache all day. I feel much better now that I have rested. I was waking up every 2 hours though, my sleep is really light at the moment. Tren problems. Today is the first day I have been PIP free for like two weeks. 

Here is a short clips of my legs from this morning:
https://instagram.com/p/4RADNgE0Yn/





Sorry to flood this thread with leg pics and I know my abs look nonexistent here but it shows my Quad to waist ratio. 






















Also, my Instagram page is getting pretty popular now (19,400 followers) so I am starting to get messages and emails daily. When I do get direct messages from girls I delete them pretty much instantly just in case my girlfriend sees them, I wouldn't want her getting upset. Other than that I get a lot of guys mirin and some job opportunities popping up too. Here's an example of a few messages I've had this week.






































A fitness apparel company from Essex who have recently launched and are trying to get their name out there are sending me some clothing this week, 3 stringers and 3 T's. The guy just said for me to take some pictures wearing them while I am working out and upload them to Instagram and he'll continue to send stuff as they produce more.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Do you use Jack3d


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't but I have been told I have the perfect frame for it.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Ted said:


> I don't but I have been told I have the perfect frame for it.


Oooh, any reason why you don't want to?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Rugrat said:


> Do you use Jack3d


Had some, I use Superdrol now


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

BACK

Underhand BB row 4 x 12
Wide grip pull up 4 x 10
Cable shotgun row 4 x 12
Straight arm pull down 4 x 12

TRAPS

Smith machine shrug 4 x 20
Cable shrug 4 x 20

ABS

Hanging knee raise 4 x 20
Crunch w/ legs elevated 4 x 20

Good session. We are having a heat wave in the UK at the moment, it was 31 degrees today which is hot as fuck for us and the air conditioning at my gym isn't working so I was sweating like fuck. 

Diet was in check all day, feeling good, very positive. I got a pic of my back after working out, you can't see much as far as definition goes because of the lighting though. 


Pic:












I got a video too, in before I am posing completely wrong..

https://vid.me/UFjV

And for anybody who gives a fuck about this type of stuff I collaged two pics together showing how my face has changed somewhat since using gear.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wolf, have you ever experienced "The Pump"


----------



## Rockfanfil (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi guys. I heard that The Rock has done his breast lift surgery. Is that true?
I can see a great changes in his breast which were very small few months ago. This has influenced me as well. Seeing a great change in his body figure, I’m also willing to undergo a breast augmentation surgery from Dr. McLean’s cosmetic surgery clinic at Toronto. I wish, I could just look like him.


----------



## PoppaDaddy (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't think I've ever lifted a weight in my life.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Rockfanfil said:


> Hi guys. I heard that The Rock has done his breast lift surgery. Is that true?
> I can see a great changes in his breast which were very small few months ago. This has influenced me as well. Seeing a great change in his body figure, I’m also willing to undergo a breast augmentation surgery from Dr. McLean’s cosmetic surgery clinic at Toronto. I wish, I could just look like him.


Follow your dreams young man, and make it happen! :WHYYY3 :mark:


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Wolf, have you ever experienced "The Pump"


Everyday 



Rockfanfil said:


> Hi guys. I heard that The Rock has done his breast lift surgery. Is that true?
> I can see a great changes in his breast which were very small few months ago. This has influenced me as well. Seeing a great change in his body figure, I’m also willing to undergo a breast augmentation surgery from Dr. McLean’s cosmetic surgery clinic at Toronto. I wish, I could just look like him.


Yes he had gyno, took anabloic steroids and didn't combat estrogen

So he would wear this to cover up


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

This Morning. No food or pump. Lmao at how much my glutes stick out from the side. 












Collaged these pics, there's 2 years between them.












I did a quick session with my girlfriend in her gym tonight. 
Not much to report really, 1 or 2 exercises on each upper muscle, good pump.
My girlfriend was mirin' my chest striations when I was pumped, she said I've got bigger tits than her. Ayyyy. 

In Dominos now getting a pizza and a kickers combo. 
Gonna go to my girlfriends and de hair my entire body so I'm silky smooth for when I'm chilling by the pool this week. Hnnnng. 
I'll undoubtedly get some pics while I am in Turkey looking lean and tanned and share them with you. 

That's this blast coming to an end. My last pins tomorrow. 
It's been a good ride, I hope you fellas have enjoyed reading and you newer guys may have learned a thing or two. 
I'll pick up the log again when I'm back and I'll start lean bulking with NPP, Tren and high Test ASAP and hopefully leave humanity behind. 

Let's see how much I can improve by next year. 
Areas of focus when I get back will be Lats, Hamstrings and Chest, especially the upper portion. 



Love you guys.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Just had a Turkish Bath and 45 minute oil massage, I feel like a new man.
The Turkish lady who was giving my girlfriend her soap massage kept on making sly gestures about my muscles behind my girlfriends back, lol. 
They gave us massages side by side and then face masks, they left us for ten mins while the masks dried and I got horny AF and almost tried fucking her, srs. 

And then a Turkish dude outside a local gym was asking if I compete and if I take steroids. 

First day away was awesome, I caught the sun really well, the tan is coming on already, I've just coated myself in after sun because I DO NOT want to burn.

We went to the hotel's gym and trained for 20 mins but it was hot as fuck with no air con so we said fuck it. 

I ate a fuck ton of nice food today too, it's so cheap over here it's awesome. 2 kebabs and 2 drinks for a total £6, what the fuck?

Obligatory pic, I look bloated as fuck because I just ate ice cream and chocolate cake.


----------



## Flesh Fest (May 21, 2015)

Eh, I enjoy lifting but school and work usually get in the way. I'll be lifting more when I get done with school though.


----------

